# There's Nothing like Australia!



## Beats (Jun 1, 2010)

What the hell is this shit?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 1, 2010)

sucks


----------



## Beats (Jun 1, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> sucks


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 1, 2010)

i think it s about the world but the vid sucks


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 1, 2010)

Well we are pretty much the best country in the world.


----------



## mameks (Jun 1, 2010)

What the hell did i just watch???


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't mind the 'There's no place like this (Ontario)' commercials. They're okay.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bahahhahaha there's nothing likee this beeaar.. "that's not a bear"


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 3, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note that most Australian members would have been sleeping at that time. You cant forget about the time difference.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jun 3, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Well we are pretty much the best country in the world.




I concur, the ad is exactly what aussies are about

fun dodgy and... even more dodgy xD

Thats why Im going to be an aussie!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 3, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Well we are pretty much the best country in the world.


+1.

Norway can suck it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



IT WAS A CHASER REFERENCE!


----------



## ericling (Jun 3, 2010)

The video does not suck. You never watch Malaysia ads before.
It is 10x sucker than this.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 3, 2010)

That was one messed up ad.


----------

